
Broadcom unveils $121B 'best and final' offer for Qualcomm - Aissen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-qualcomm-m-a-broadcom/broadcom-unveils-121-billion-best-and-final-offer-for-qualcomm-idUSKBN1FP1KX
======
KAKAN
I don't think it's a good idea to do it, at least for now. You know, for all
the stuff going on in Qualcomm. Pretty nice article.

